# Hello ! I'm french and I want to speak about horses!



## King03

Hello I'm King03! I'm french ( so my english is not very good ! sorry ) I own 2 horses King and Indy ! And you ? what's the name of your horse ?


----------



## LoveStory10

Hi there! Im South African. I own 6 horses, a bay gelding called Bishop, and 5 mares, called Arrow Star, Silver Sabre, Traces of Gold, Irish Dream and Love Story. Your english is actually very good .

Welcome to the site, I hope you have alot of fun!!!


----------



## King03

Thank you ! ^^ ! 
You're very lucky ! 6 horses ... a dream ! 
on your avatar it's Love story ?


----------



## jazzyrider

hi there. welcome 

i have 7 horses. they are arizona, dakota, phoenix, possum, chilli, jarred and cougar


----------



## englishrider

^^ 7 horsies? Wow I don't have any :0


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

You have great English! I have one horse, and he is a Thoroughbred gelding named Honor!


----------



## my2geldings

King03 said:


> Hello I'm King03! I'm french ( so my english is not very good ! sorry ) I own 2 horses King and Indy ! And you ? what's the name of your horse ?


Bienvenue! je vien ausi de la France. J'habite au Canada, mais j'habiter dans l'Ariege.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## King03

I'm sorry I didn't answer soon cause i forget my password (yes I'm absentminded -_-') ! I want to thank you all for your messages ! Another question : What are your favourites disciplines with horses ?


----------



## RedTree

hey I have one horse a bay tb gelding called Buzz and showjumping my favourite activity and I think its his as well


----------



## King03

Ok ^^ Do you do contest ?


----------



## RedTree

sort of haha, there isnt really much shows here unless you want to travel for an hour or so, I do go to all the local hack shows and gymkhanas though 
do you compete on your horse?


----------



## King03

Ok ! Yes i do some jump competition ! But it's not high about 80 and 90 centimeters. I will see your horse on your page ;


----------



## Zora

Hi!
We have 4 horses. One Andalusian-Arab named Morning Glory, two mini horses Angel and Midnight and my 23 year old Quarter horse Pesky.
We do mostly trail riding.


----------



## King03

You're lucky too !


----------



## KatCashen

hey im from California USA i have 1 horse a rescue Shes a Thoroughbred 3yrs old and her name is Liberty! Welcome!


----------



## RedTree

King03 said:


> Ok ! Yes i do some jump competition ! But it's not high about 80 and 90 centimeters. I will see your horse on your page ;


haha thats high for me the highest I have jumped my horse is 90cm and then i compete at around 40-60cm


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Hi Im from Victoria, Australia. At the moment i have 3 horses a dapple grey Connemara Pony Jack, 2 Riding ponies Playboy who is a chestnut and Alex who is grey  I do eventing and showing. Welcome.. I only joined not long ago


----------



## outnabout

Bonjour, King03! Je suis prof de français au Texas dans un lycée! Venez me voir, je fais western riding. Mais pas en été, il fait trop chaud même pour moi qui habitait ici toute ma vie. J'adore Auvergne! C'est une très belle région.

Welcome, King03! I am a French teacher from Texas. Come visit us here, but not in summer, as it is too hot even for me, a native Texan. I love Auvergne! It is very beautiful country there.


----------



## outnabout

The horses I ride now are named Nessie and Ruby, sometimes Skip.


----------



## westerncowgurl

welcome to the site! i have 1 horse a paint gelding named timmy.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Welcome to the forum 

I own many horses, but I only list my competition ones here.

Rebel: Bay TB gelding (My rescue horse)
Jester: Sorrel Overo Paint Stallion
Annie: Bay OTTB Mare
Barbie Doll: Palomino QH filly
Lena: Sorrel QH mare
Rico: Black Peruvian Gelding

I ride for my trainer too. I grew up very close to her and now she gives me her performance horses to show when she can't. So although I don't have as many competition horses of my own I make up for it by showing hers. My mother has her own horses to show and compete with as well, and we have some broodmares who showed as youngsters but then retired for breeding at about age eight-ten.


----------



## my2geldings

Bienvenue King! je viens de la France aussi. Tu vas aimer se site. Encore, Bienvenue!


----------



## King03

Outnabout : OK merci quand j'aurais l'occasion d'aller au texas  je viendrai vous voir ! 
Ok thank you when I would have the occasion to go to Texas I would come see you ! 

Redtree : Ok have fun with your horse  

JackofDiamonds: I love Connemara ! It's so lovely and cute ! You're lucky ! Have fun with them !  

katcashen : Than You  have you already ride your horse ? In my pony club we've got many rescues there are very nice and lovable ! The draw on your picture is very beautiful !

westerncowgurl : Thank you !  Your horse is very beautiful  What do you do with he ? (I don't know so much things about western riding ) 
Gurl is the same of girl ? 


What is your favourite moment with your Horse ?


----------



## King03

SorrelHorse : Whow ! You are very lucky and I can know you are a good horse rider ! What is your favourite horse for competitions ? 

My2Geldings: Merci ! Tu viens de quelle region ?


----------



## KatCashen

Thanks lilruffian drew is shes a member on here... not yet we are just working on ground work im hopeing to start riding her some time early next year just depeneds if we are ready or not!!


----------



## King03

Ok  I hope too !


----------



## PintoTess

helooo  i live in New South Wales Australia and i own 2 horses, one is a shetland named Zorro and the other is a pinto/connemara named Tess. i do showing with Tess and zorro does nothing really but he DOES eat grass  lol


----------



## King03

Very beautiful horses ! Nice to meet you !


----------



## westerncowgurl

i mostly do western pleasure, im thinking about doing english to, i think it looks fun


----------



## Mocha26

King03 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't answer soon cause i forget my password (yes I'm absentminded -_-') ! I want to thank you all for your messages ! Another question : What are your favourites disciplines with horses ?


Bonjour! Je sappelle Allie! Je parle petite francais! I've been to France once, it was beautiful! I have 2 horses, Mocha & Sky. & my favorite discipline is western pleasure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

what did that say?  i learned french in year 3 but oi foget all of it except how to count to 3. lol


----------

